# Circut???



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was in the biggest retailer in the world last night and in the center isle there was a display stand with a "Home Cutter" called Circut. The display had all kinds of different Ink Cartridges and everything. It specifically said it was good for cutting things for scrapbooking. I was wondering if anyone heard of this thing and whether or not is can cut vinyl? That would be an affordable option at this point of my business and I am sure would help many people out at only $120. Any1 have some info please post.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

MaxxdoutEK9 said:


> I was in the biggest retailer in the world last night and in the center isle there was a display stand with a "Home Cutter" called Circut. The display had all kinds of different Ink Cartridges and everything. It specifically said it was good for cutting things for scrapbooking. I was wondering if anyone heard of this thing and whether or not is can cut vinyl? That would be an affordable option at this point of my business and I am sure would help many people out at only $120. Any1 have some info please post.


Maybe you mean, "*Cricut*"?. 
(If not, then I haven't heard of this one)

Here's their site...
*Cricut Site...*

e-Bay has one for around *$169.00*... (That's as cheap as I've seen one)

I think these would be more classified as "craft/hobby", more than something that would be used over the long haul, they have really limited sizes that it does too, I believe, the cheaper ones anyway.

Anyway, hopefully this helps.

Randy


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah thats it. at Walmart they had the 299 machine on the site for only 120. My question really is if it would be able to cut vynil for small jobs u know. I would only be doing like a series of letters 12 inches wide. thanks for the link though.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

MaxxdoutEK9 said:


> yeah thats it. at Walmart they had the 299 machine on the site for only 120. My question really is if it would be able to cut vynil for small jobs u know. I would only be doing like a series of letters 12 inches wide. thanks for the link though.


Max,

Read all of this page, this will probably help you see what you need to do in your particular case.
They have more than one type of these machines, this is a quick run-down on some on this site.
(I have the Craft Robo Pro, and it's mentioned in there, but, for what you want, you may want to look into something else)
*Search* This is a page that I found while searching for "cricut+vinyl

Here's a Google search using the same...
*Google Search*

There is also a Craft Robo also, (not Pro) and it's cheaper, so you may want to look into that.
(The Craft Robo Pro II is now just the Craft Robo Pro, there's no more "II")
Pretty confusing, huh? heh

You can do a search here for Robo and probably come up with a lot, and also Google *Craft Robo* and see what you think.
Also, go to YouTube (if you have broadband) and see it all in action, it does help to see this happening to make up your mind.
*Craft Robo on YouTube*

I'm not saying that you have to buy a Robo, but for the money, it's a better deal, but make that judgment for yourself.
I just know the Craft Robo and Craft Robo Pro do cut vinyl, I'm not up on the other brands.

I hope this helps.

Randy


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd call the manufacturer on this before buying to cut shirt vinyl on. It appears from their websiteit was designed for cutting papaer and mayber some light weight card stick and vinyl may or may not cut, and if it does, you may go through blades pretty quick.

If you are just going to do letters, check out Stahls or some other providers, they can get you just letters fairly reasonable.


----------



## buck1 (Dec 31, 2007)

i am also looking into buying a cricut expressions machine. iset up and do shirts at special events. i want a machine that will cut vinyl without having to haul a computer with me. will this machine do this.


----------

